# new wings



## kunox (Oct 25, 2016)

just one simple question. besides angels, demons, and harpies name all the "winged humanoids you know. the reason I ask is I am trying to pick some of the lesser known ones from mythology... two rules though. rule 1.. must be humanoid... I know I included harpies but they just barely squeezes in there by a very little. so no sphinxes or Pegasus's. rule 2... must b3e from mythology only. the reason is to exclude things like pokemon, and copy writen  races. the other reason is someone literally listed a bun ch pokemon as an answer.


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 25, 2016)

There are Alkonosts, Gamayun, and I think the Sirin from Prussian or Russian Mythology, I think Russian Mythos.

I asked a friend and she said the Ekek from the Philippine mythology are winged

I know about the Faravahar from Mesopotamian mythos. Karura in Japan (I'm pretty sure Karura is consider forklore tho) Sirens are mostly half bird half human. Also Valkyries from Norse 

There are also multiple gods who have wings with human bodies, I know a few from Greek; Nike, Boreas, Eros, also the Gorgon sisters.


----------



## kunox (Oct 25, 2016)

a lot of good leads there.... ty.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Oct 29, 2016)

Check out these two website for ideas about beings and creatures you can use. I like that they show artist images of the creatures and provide a brief description of their cultural origin. It is nice to fuse the features of different creatures to come up with your own unique mix to fit your story.
http://mythicalarchive.com
http://www.mythical-creatures-and-beasts.com


----------



## kunox (Oct 29, 2016)

that's cool... ty...XD


----------

